# Pearson 26 outboard recommendations?



## FoggyBottom (Jun 16, 2010)

Recently bought a P26 with an 10+ year old, 8hp Nissan. It has a gear/throttle remote control box in the engine well. No tiller control on the engine, it's locked in a single position so we can't use it for steering. We can only steer using the boat's tiller.
Looking to upgrade to 9.8hp (at least) but didn't know if this set-up was better than a standard outboard with a tiller control (gear and throttle on tiller) with the ability to steer using the motor rather than having the motor locked down and steering only with the rudder.

Any suggestions or comments?


----------



## JimsCAL (May 23, 2007)

Had a P26 for 10 years. One of the best things I did was install an extra long shaft (25 inch) "sail" outboard. The prop stayed in the water when powering in larger waves and the added thrust from the 8hp engine actually powered the boat better than the 9.9 it replaced. The engine could be turned if necessary but I rarely needed to do that.


----------



## dabnis (Jul 29, 2007)

Foggy,

Although not the same exact boat, here is some 
info related to your request. Kind of long but covers
just about everything:

http://www.sailnet.com/forums/gear-maintenance/64333-outboard-install.html

Dabnis


----------



## sailingfool (Apr 17, 2000)

If you are going to steer by engine, which is a nice feature to use, do so only at low throttle settings and be sure the engine is rigidly screwed on, through-bolting would remove the risk of losing the engine....


----------



## deniseO30 (Nov 27, 2006)

There's a P-26 in my YC and it has a 10 hp on it. The worst thing about an outboard on a sail boat is having to reach over the transom to change gears.


----------



## dabnis (Jul 29, 2007)

Foggy,

Had a Coronado 25 with a well. It worked fine, but not so good
trying to steer with the motor. Long story short, had a 6hp which was marginal for San Francisco Bay. went to a 15hp, same size as the 9.9,
and it really got the job done. If I was to do it over, controls in the
cockpit and electric start would be good. Suggest you get the strongest
motor with the longest shaft that will fit in the well.

Dabnis


----------



## carl762 (Jan 11, 2010)

> The worst thing about an outboard on a sail boat is having to reach over the transom to change gears.


I'm a noob here, and I hate it. I want to install some kind of extension on the shifter lever. Think I saw a plan in one of the boat mags. Having to reach back over the transom to hit the kill switch is not much fun either.


----------



## cspaniel (Jan 12, 2010)

To avoid this I installed a Uflex B85 control in my Catalina 27 cockpit (Mercury 9.9, long shaft), on the port side.
I cant believe I didnt install this before. Although a bit expensive, its a DIY job. I completely recommend this type of remote control.
-Abraham


----------



## FoggyBottom (Jun 16, 2010)

*Thanks for all the great advice-glad I found this forum!!*

Thanks for all the great advice-glad I found this forum!!


----------



## Slofut (Jun 21, 2010)

JimsCAL said:


> Had a P26 for 10 years. One of the best things I did was install an extra long shaft (25 inch) "sail" outboard. The prop stayed in the water when powering in larger waves and the added thrust from the 8hp engine actually powered the boat better than the 9.9 it replaced. The engine could be turned if necessary but I rarely needed to do that.


Jim,
Was yours an evinrude "sail" motor? Ours has a long shaft Sail 9.9 and the prop comes out even in 3ft seas. Not to mention the infamous spark plug/missing cylinder issue. Would like to change it to something longer that runs on both cylinders.
Bill


----------



## Slofut (Jun 21, 2010)

On second thought, the P26 rudder hangs out back actually under the prop, so I'd better check how much clearance there is for a longer shaft.


----------



## vessenes (Mar 18, 2009)

I had a movable extra long shaft on my Bristol 22, and I liked the extra reach. The only time we used the outboard's ability to rotate was backing out of the slip: you can really get a lot of movement out of a rudder and a rotating outboard. 

On the other hand, I frequently had weird brain problems going in reverse , rudder in one hand, motor control in the other.. Many days I would have been perfectly happy with the locked motor and just rudder for steering.


----------



## JimsCAL (May 23, 2007)

Slofut said:


> Jim,
> Was yours an evinrude "sail" motor? Ours has a long shaft Sail 9.9 and the prop comes out even in 3ft seas. Not to mention the infamous spark plug/missing cylinder issue. Would like to change it to something longer that runs on both cylinders.
> Bill


My engine was a Johnson 8hp sail. Same engine as an Evinrude. The Sail model had an extra long (25 inch) shaft versus the long shaft engines which are 20 inches, and a high thrust prop better matched to the slower speed of a sailboat. I did have to angle the engine back slightly to avoid it hitting the rudder. There was clearance when the engine wasn't running, but the thrust would push the shaft forward slightly and would interfere (just) with the rudder. I had no problems with the engine in the 5 years I had before I sold the boat in 1989.


----------



## Grcesq (Nov 9, 2009)

I have a 1970 Pearson 26 and use a Nissan 9.9. The outboard is on a bracket that allows me to Lift the motor almost out of the water. The bracket is mounted just shy of center so as not to block the weep hole for the fuel tank compartment. No problems pushing her to hull speed.


----------



## seaduced8104 (May 1, 2009)

I had a 26 Grampian with a 9.9 and it worked great. Only time i had a problem was in thunderstorms in 40-50Kt gusts. Boat was going no where so i anchored and after storms ended spent 30-45 minutes getting anchor to let go. I only steered with motor once or twice as ablt to control boat with tiller.

Michael


----------



## nelsonstruck (Jun 10, 2008)

I had a P-26, be careful with too long a motor, mine nicked the rudder if it was not set up just right. Even that low, it still came out of the water in 5 ft seas. I had an 8HP 4 stroke Yamaha. Great engine, I could have used just a little more though.


----------

